
Show HN: Capture customer satisfaction score within FB Messenger - obaid
I have been building a side project that allows businesses to capture feedback from their customers in-store or online via Facebook Messenger. The idea is simple and I should be launching it publicly in next two weeks. I am looking for people who would like to test it out with me with their businesses. So if you (or someone you know) owns a business and is willing to give this a try please signup on the site.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reactionly.com
======
danielkdewar
Are there particular businesses you are looking for? Is your target business
B2B or B2C?

~~~
obaid
We are targeting existing chat bots. The idea is for these bots to be able to
capture feedback from their users without having to build the whole backend to
track, analyze and understand the feedback that they are getting.

